# SBS2003 performance Report broken



## msaunders26 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have had a problem with the performance reporting not displaying data. When I go to Server Management > Monitoring and reporting and click on View Performance report I get page cannot be displayed.

The email that I receive everyday also says page cannot be displayed.

This is what I have in the event log

Source: ServerStatusReports

EventID: 1

Server Status Report:
URL: http://localhost/monitoring/perf.aspx?reportMode=0
Error Message: Timeout expired. The timeout period elapsed prior to completion of the operation or the server is not responding.
Stack Trace: at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlConnection.OnError(SqlExc eption exception, TdsParserState state)
at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlInternalConnection.OnErro r(SqlException exception, TdsParserState state)
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.ThrowExceptionAndW arning()
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.ReadNetlib(Int32 bytesExpected)
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.ReadBuffer()
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.ReadByteArray(Byte[] buff, Int32 offset, Int32 len)
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.ReadString(Int32 length)
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.ReadValue(_SqlMeta Data md, Int32 length)
at System.Data.SqlClient.TdsParser.ProcessRow(_SqlMet aData[] columns, Object[] buffer, Int32[] map, Boolean useSQLTypes)
at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlDataReader.PrepareRecord( Int32 i)
at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlDataReader.GetValue(Int32 i)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.DatabaseAccess.G enericReadableRow.ReadRow(IDataRecord record)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.MultipleResultSe tsSPHandler.ExecuteStoredProcedure(DBConnection connection)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.GenericDataAcces s.ExecuteSP(String spName, DBParameterCollection args, IExecuteSPHandler handler, Int32 queryTimeoutInSeconds)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.GenericDataAcces s.ExecuteSP(String spName, DBParameterCollection args, IExecuteSPHandler handler)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.DataAccess.Execu teSPMultipleResultSets(String spName, DBParameterCollection args, Type[] resultTypes)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.DatabaseAccess.A dminDataAccess.ExecuteSPCompleteUpdatesResult(Stri ng spName, DBParameterCollection args)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.DatabaseAccess.A dminDataAccess.ExecuteSPGetAllUpdates(String preferredCulture, Int32 approvedStates, DateTime fromSyncDate, DateTime toSyncDate, Guid[] updateCategoryIds, Guid[] updateClassificationIds, Int32 publicationState)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.BaseApi.Update.G etAll(ApprovedStates approvedStates, DateTime fromSyncDate, DateTime toSyncDate, UpdateCategoryCollection updateCategories, UpdateClassificationCollection updateClassifications, ExtendedPublicationState publicationState)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.BaseApi.Update.G etAll(ApprovedStates approvedStates, DateTime fromSyncDate, DateTime toSyncDate, UpdateCategoryCollection updateCategories, UpdateClassificationCollection updateClassifications)
at Microsoft.UpdateServices.Internal.BaseApi.UpdateSe rver.GetUpdates(ApprovedStates approvedStates, DateTime fromSyncDate, DateTime toSyncDate, UpdateCategoryCollection updateCategories, UpdateClassificationCollection updateClassifications)
at Microsoft.SBS.UpdateServices.DataProvider.GetSched uledUpdates()
at Microsoft.SBS.UpdateServices.StatusPage.Utility.Ge tStatusItems()
at usage.frmPerf.PopulateStatusItems()
at usage.frmPerf.renderReportWorker()
at usage.frmPerf.renderReport()
For more information, see Help and Support Center at

Any ideas?


----------

